# Forum 4th birthday, Manchester Forum Meet - 17th November 2012



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

As we did last year, we will also be having a birthday meet in Manchester the week after the London one so that people who can't travel as far as London will still get a chance to celebrate. 

Date: Saturday, 17th November 2012 from 11:00 


Venue: The Waterhouse







67-71 Princess Street
Manchester
Greater Manchester
M2 4EG

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-waterhouse

Please let me know if you plan to attend! I'd also welcome any suggestions for a venue. I really liked the pub we went to last year, but am a little concerned that it might be a little difficult to find and also that if weren't lucky enough to take over that large-ish room people might be a bit more split up. Any locals, please let me know of any suggestions! 

Attending:
Northerner
Hazel
novorapidboi26
DizzyDi
cazscot


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2012)

rail tickets already booked


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Hazel said:


> rail tickets already booked



Hurrah! Mine too


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2012)

a party for 2 - common people or Northy and will be talked about


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hoping to attend pending diary checking and the bank balance......


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm going - be rude not to since it is only a 20 minute journey away !! and I'm now fighting fit !!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Hoping to attend pending diary checking and the bank balance......





Dizzydi said:


> I'm going - be rude not to since it is only a 20 minute journey away !! and I'm now fighting fit !!



It will be great to see you both there!


----------



## cazscot (Oct 2, 2012)

Tickets already booked - looking forward to it


----------



## Katieb (Oct 2, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm going - be rude not to since it is only a 20 minute journey away !! and I'm now fighting fit !!



Am considering coming along. Have pm'd you. Hope you don't mind! Katie


----------



## Katieb (Oct 2, 2012)

Am thinking about coming along to the Manchester meet, but am a bit apprehensive!  Not normally the shy and retiring type, but feel (as I'm sure others have before me!) a bit nervous about it! (How daft am I!!)  Katie


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Am thinking about coming along to the Manchester meet, but am a bit apprehensive!  Not normally the shy and retiring type, but feel (as I'm sure others have before me!) a bit nervous about it! (How daft am I!!)  Katie



Katie, it will be lovely to meet you - everyone is really friendly and you'll probably feel as though you know us already


----------



## Katieb (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Alan. Will see if I can muster up the courage..!! Katie


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 2, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Am considering coming along. Have pm'd you. Hope you don't mind! Katie



Not at all my love, I've replied.

 I can meet anyone again at Piccadilly........ just let me know what time your trains get in!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm planning on attending with my daughter Claire, she's my taxi driver but we'll probably do our usual when we've been into central Manchester in the past and get the train from Warrington to Piccadilly.

Has the venue been decided yet? If not if you go onto JDWetherspoon website there are a couple i've seen 1. The Moon Under Water which i think is on quite a busy shopping street then there's 2. The Manchester & County which looks from the little map on the page as though it's near Piccadilly. I've not been in either though so can't say what they're like inside. Hope this helps.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2012)

It will be great to meet you ad your daughter Gill  Venue not confirmed yet - hoping for a personal recommendation from a local - some Spoons can be much better than others!


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It will be great to meet you ad your daughter Gill  Venue not confirmed yet - hoping for a personal recommendation from a local - some Spoons can be much better than others!



What about same place as last year? I wouldn't pick a venue to close to Piccadilly.
 I'll also have a think about other venues.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> What about same place as last year? I wouldn't pick a venue to close to Piccadilly.
> I'll also have a think about other venues.



Yes, I agree about not picking one near to Piccadilly as there are likely to be lots of football fans around there pre- and post-games.

Have updated the venue now to the Waterhouse - as last year! Hopefully we can bag that room we were in


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I agree about not picking one near to Piccadilly as there are likely to be lots of football fans around there pre- and post-games.
> 
> Have updated the venue now to the Waterhouse - as last year! Hopefully we can bag that room we were in



Brilliant, the room was good and I'm sure we can bag it....... let's get margb on the case


----------



## MargB (Nov 4, 2012)

I shall be there early and if anyone is sitting at 'our' table will keep glaring at them!!!  Or I could start singing to myself and make them feel uncomfortable - what do you reckon???

Looking forward to meeting up with everyone again, can't believe it is 12 months' since we last there though.  Time is flying.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2012)

MargB said:


> I shall be there early and if anyone is sitting at 'our' table will keep glaring at them!!!  Or I could start singing to myself and make them feel uncomfortable - what do you reckon???
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with everyone again, can't believe it is 12 months' since we last there though.  Time is flying.



Ha! Good work Marg  See you very soon!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Just a week to go. If anyone needs meeting at Manchester Piccadilly please pm me. I'm aiming to get into Manchester between 11.00 and 11.30.


----------



## MargB (Nov 11, 2012)

I will go straight to the pub and try to bag the table Northey wants!  

Hopefully will be in the room to the right when you walk in from Princes Street.  Will aim to get there about 11.30

Looking forward to meeting up with you all again and welcoming first timers too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

MargB said:


> I will go straight to the pub and try to bag the table Northey wants!
> 
> Hopefully will be in the room to the right when you walk in from Princes Street.  Will aim to get there about 11.30
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with you all again and welcoming first timers too.



I might be there before you Marg - just checked my train times and I get into Piccadilly at 10:30  - 5 am start!  If so, I'll also try and bag the room


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2012)

Alan, snap -  Glasgow train due in at 10.27, train home 5.15.

thought about not going, cos Dad has fallen 3 times in 10 days, but I NEED the break, and my GP told me to go!

might even drink, cos I need to chill.

So, Saturday leave Glasgow @ 7.10, arrive at Piccadilly at 10.27- looking forward to it.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry everyone but I am going to have to pull out  I still have the splint on my leg and still not completely mobile so I don't want to risk a 3.5 hour each way train journey. Gutted as I haven't been to any this year and really wanted to meet up with you all x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Sorry everyone but I am going to have to pull out  I still have the splint on my leg and still not completely mobile so I don't want to risk a 3.5 hour each way train journey. Gutted as I haven't been to any this year and really wanted to meet up with you all x



That's a shame Carol  Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That's a shame Carol  Hope you recover quickly!



Thanks Alan


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 15, 2012)

Alan, Hazel are you gonna walk down to the pub together?

 I'm meeting whiskysmum at 11.10 at Piccadilly.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Alan, Hazel are you gonna walk down to the pub together?
> 
> I'm meeting whiskysmum at 11.10 at Piccadilly.



Yes Di, we'll try and bag that room I think


----------



## MargB (Nov 15, 2012)

Will miss you Carol - hope things improve soon.  No use you risking a journey where you could possibly cause more damage though. It will not be the same without you!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes Di, we'll try and bag that room I think



Brilliant, c u in there!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting up with you all tomorrow  .

Ps I'm bringing Claire (DD) & her friend Vicky  !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Looking forward to meeting up with you all tomorrow  .
> 
> Ps I'm bringing Claire (DD) & her friend Vicky  !



It will be great to meet you all Gill


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Hoping to attend pending diary checking and the bank balance......





Katieb said:


> Am considering coming along. Have pm'd you. Hope you don't mind! Katie



So, will we be seeing you both tomorrow? Hope so!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 16, 2012)

MargB said:


> Will miss you Carol - hope things improve soon.  No use you risking a journey where you could possibly cause more damage though. It will not be the same without you!!



Thanks Marge


----------



## Katieb (Nov 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> So, will we be seeing you both tomorrow? Hope so!



Am full of a cold at the mo, but hopefully so! You may want to sit on the other side of the room from me!!! Katie


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Am full of a cold at the mo, but hopefully so! You may want to sit on the other side of the room from me!!! Katie



No problems Katie, hope you are feeling a bit better by tomorrow though, looking forward to meeting you! Do you need any help finding us/the pub?


----------



## Katieb (Nov 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> No problems Katie, hope you are feeling a bit better by tomorrow though, looking forward to meeting you! Do you need any help finding us/the pub?



No, I should be ok to find it. I know Manchester well and am sure I will be able to spot you! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2012)

Katieb said:


> No, I should be ok to find it. I know Manchester well and am sure I will be able to spot you! See you tomorrow!



Good stuff - see you soon!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 16, 2012)

C u all tomorrow, looking forward to meeting folk again


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 16, 2012)

_Just wanted to wish all the Northern members a good meet tomorrow with laughs and smiles with old friends and new!_


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2012)

Have a fab time all


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2012)

Hope you all have an excellent meet


----------



## gail1 (Nov 16, 2012)

hope you all have a good time


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm sure we will


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, I haven't overslept - that's a good start!


----------



## Katieb (Nov 17, 2012)

Am reallly unwell today. Everything hurts - from my eye sockets and knee joints to my head and throat! My nose is like Rudolph's and is constantly streaming as are my eyes! I am honestly, genuinely gutted as had planned to be brave and come and meet you all, but I don't feel up to the journey into Manchester! Have contemplated driving, but with 5 weeks to Christmas, parking will be manic and I'm not sure you'd all welcome me with open arms anyway! So sorry to let you all down - I promise to be at the next one! A very sad and sorry Katie


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been to most of the meets this year, but sorry Glasgow and Manchester ere a bit to far for this old man to make it. But if you all have half as much fun as I had, then you will have a great time, enjoy yourselves.

Katie. Sorry your not well enough to attend, it would have cheered you up, couple of cocktails and you would have forgotten your cold 


John.


----------



## Katieb (Nov 17, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I've been to most of the meets this year, but sorry Glasgow and Manchester ere a bit to far for this old man to make it. But if you all have half as much fun as I had, then you will have a great time, enjoy yourselves.
> 
> Katie. Sorry your not well enough to attend, it would have cheered you up, couple of cocktails and you would have forgotten your cold
> 
> ...



Thanks for that John. Am gutted I missed it, but only just mustered the energy to get out of bed at 3pm! Something unheard of for me! Katie


----------



## MargB (Nov 17, 2012)

Just back from meeting and it was a lovely chatty afternoon.  Venue was not as manic as last year so that made it more enjoyable. 

Sorry no pictures as I kept thinking through the week to check the batteries in my camera but only did it about half an hour before leaving - to discover they are totally flat.  

Lovely seeing Hazel and glad she was able to get away for a break.

We were a select group and always good to see people for the first time.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 17, 2012)

MargB said:


> Just back from meeting and it was a lovely chatty afternoon.  Venue was not as manic as last year so that made it more enjoyable.
> 
> Sorry no pictures as I kept thinking through the week to check the batteries in my camera but only did it about half an hour before leaving - to discover they are totally flat.
> 
> ...




It was my first time at a forum meet. For those of you who have never been to a forum meet & wondered what it's like it was very relaxed and enjoyable. I was made to feel very welcomed by the people who were there.

Was great to meet up with you Alan (Northerner), Diane (DizzyDi), Hazel & Margaret (MargB)


----------



## MargB (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Gill - you fitted right in.  Being a smaller group made us more together.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 17, 2012)

I've had a great time today catching up with Alan, Hazel, Margaret and Gill.

So sorry cazcot (carol), Katie as and Monica couldn't make it xxx


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2012)

Glad u ad a good day Di and Marg gill too


----------



## Katieb (Nov 17, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I've had a great time today catching up with Alan, Hazel, Margaret and Gill.
> 
> So sorry cazcot (carol), Katie as and Monica couldn't make it xxx



I'm really sorry I missed it too, Di, honestly. But have felt really rough today. You really wouldn't have wanted to be in a confined space with my germs! Not to mention the fact that I look awful - red eyes, nose etc! Perhaps we could go together to one of the next ones? Katie.x


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 17, 2012)

Katieb said:


> I'm really sorry I missed it too, Di, honestly. But have felt really rough today. You really wouldn't have wanted to be in a confined space with my germs! Not to mention the fact that I look awful - red eyes, nose etc! Perhaps we could go together to one of the next ones? Katie.x



Sounds like a plan. Also Margaret, Gill and I are planning on getting together in the new year. You are more than welcome to join us x

You too Steff if you fancy a trip to Manchester xxx


----------



## Katieb (Nov 17, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Sounds like a plan. Also Margaret, Gill and I are planning on getting together in the new year. You are more than welcome to join us x
> 
> You too Steff if you fancy a trip to Manchester xxx



It's a date! xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2012)

Finally made it home! 

Lovely meeting everyone, as ever - what terrific people you all are!  Nice to see Di looking so happy and excited - and much healthier than the last time I saw her! Great seeing Hazel and MargB, also lovely to meet whiskysmum, daughter and friend! Very sorry you aren't well Katie, I'm sure we'll meet soon.

Need....sleeep...now...


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Finally made it home!
> 
> Lovely meeting everyone, as ever - what terrific people you all are!  Nice to see Di looking so happy and excited - and much healthier than the last time I saw her! Great seeing Hazel and MargB, also lovely to meet whiskysmum, daughter and friend! Very sorry you aren't well Katie, I'm sure we'll meet soon.
> 
> Need....sleeep...now...



Glad u made it home safe and sound


Sleep soundly Alan x


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad you had a good day. Pity it clashed with the Diabetes Wellness Day in Hartlepool organised by the Diabetes Reasearch Wellness Foundation - it was a good day too.

Richard


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Finally made it home!
> 
> Lovely meeting everyone, as ever - what terrific people you all are!  Nice to see Di looking so happy and excited - and much healthier than the last time I saw her! Great seeing Hazel and MargB, also lovely to meet whiskysmum, daughter and friend! Very sorry you aren't well Katie, I'm sure we'll meet soon.
> 
> Need....sleeep...now...



Glad to see you home safe. Hope you got some good shut eye after a long day x


----------



## Katieb (Nov 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Finally made it home!
> 
> Lovely meeting everyone, as ever - what terrific people you all are!  Nice to see Di looking so happy and excited - and much healthier than the last time I saw her! Great seeing Hazel and MargB, also lovely to meet whiskysmum, daughter and friend! Very sorry you aren't well Katie, I'm sure we'll meet soon.
> 
> Need....sleeep...now...



Glad you got back safely. Bet it was a long day for you! Sorry I couldn't make it, but still feel rotten today. And yes, we will meet soon I am sure. Katie


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Finally made it home!
> 
> Lovely meeting everyone, as ever - what terrific people you all are!  Nice to see Di looking so happy and excited - and much healthier than the last time I saw her! Great seeing Hazel and MargB, also lovely to meet whiskysmum, daughter and friend! Very sorry you aren't well Katie, I'm sure we'll meet soon.
> 
> Need....sleeep...now...




Glad to know you made it home safetly Alan. Was great to meet you.x
My (DD) Claire & her friend Vicky enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Any piccies Alan?


----------

